# عاجل جدا جدا



## PROJECTOR_2007 (16 مارس 2010)

*سلام المسيح 
انا سعيد  كوني عضوا في منتديات الكنيسة رغم اني جديد في المنتدى الا  اني كنت من متابعين المنتدى  و لا حظت  
1- وجود اعلانات تظهر على المقالات المنشورة بحيث تحجب جزء من الموضوع.
2- بعض هذه الاعلانات لا تتوافق و خط المنتدى فمثلا مواقع الابراج و العرافين و المنجمين التي تضهر على المواضيع و بشكل لافت للنظرز
اقترح ازالة هذه الاعلانات شاكرا  لكم تعاونك الرب يبارككم
*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 مارس 2010)

*الاعلانات اللى داخل الموضايع بتبقى للزوار بس
وانت عضو مفيش اعلانات هتظهرلك داخل المواضيع 
*​


----------



## zama (16 مارس 2010)

صح بالظبط كدا ..

زى ما قال أخويا *كيوبيد* ..

وبعدين يا حبيبى الأعلانات دى خاصة بجوجل مش تبع المنتدى ..

نورتنا بوجودك ..


----------



## Alexander.t (16 مارس 2010)

*لا يا زاما تبع المنتدى
بس هى اجباريه للزوار
ومش بتظهر للاعضاء نهائيا
*


----------



## zama (16 مارس 2010)

ربما ..


----------



## MATTEW (17 مارس 2010)

*الأعلانات يمكن التحكم فيها في منع احد المواقع مثلا من الظهور و طبعا ماي روك هو اللي يقدر يتحكم فيها 

بالنسبه الأعلانات في المواضيع دي للزوار فقط مش الأعضاء 

سلام المسيح معكم*


----------



## PROJECTOR_2007 (19 مارس 2010)

*aكرا جزيلا فعلا لاحظة ان الاعلانات بتظهر للزوار  :smi411: بس  لو في امكانية لتحكم في بعض الاعلانات(( الخاصة بالابراج و غيرها من الاعلانات التي لا تتوافق مع ايماننا المسيحي )) ارجو ان يتم دلك من قبل الادمن تحياتي 
*


----------

